# SHENZHEN | Shuibei Redevelopment | ~280m | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Kingkey
They expect a supertall.

http://news.sz.fang.com/2012-05-09/7627007_all.html
http://real.kingkey.com.cn/news.aspx?tags=2&newsid=428

Alleged render:









Another alleged design


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 吴剑平


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know but to me it looks like the renders are showing two different projects, that are located next to each other. You can clearly see the first project as silhouettes in the second render.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

just for reference, the building in the background of the second picture is 240m. This will be a huge project, if the sizes are to be trusted


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Posted by Wu Jianping on gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-10 by 吴剑平


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-26 by rikki1


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-13 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-10-12 by 摩天圳


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 摩天圳 on Nov 29


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Alleged design, they didn't credit the soure.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Current plan:
8x62-75 floors (residential)
1x62 floors (office)
3x58-71 floors (office)
2x53 floors (residential)

https://www.powerde.com/news_in-4800.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

with today's ceiling heights, i'd be surprised if the 71 floor office tower isn't a supertall.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Updates, I beg


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

By 摩天圳 of Gaoluomi on Dec 2020


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

saiho said:


> By 摩天圳 of Gaoluomi on Dec 2020


thanks 😍. The tallest looks above 200m Any info on the final heights?


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

More info on the floors in this document. Can't find any info on height though, I hope someone can help.

"Among them, the *Buxin Village plot consists of 8 62-75F super high-rise residential buildings, 1 62F business apartment, 3 58-71F high-end office buildings, and 2 53F security housing. The Shuibei Village plot consists of 5 77F super high-rise residential buildings and 2 62-66F high-end office buildings."*








深圳“最高”住宅规划曝光，将建5栋77层高楼！_水围村


该旧改项目规模庞大，规划容积达84.83万㎡，以居住方向为主，另配有人才公寓、商务公寓和商业配套，并规划有幼儿园、公交首末站、文化活动室等公共配套设施和3000㎡的社区体育活动场地。 而紧邻…




www.sohu.com


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Looks like this is the final plan, multiple sources provide the same info (dated Dec 2020)




















55万㎡大型综合体 京基水贝洪湖苑建面约48-87㎡户型分析-咚咚地产头条-深圳房地产信息网


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

*220m*
































source


----------

